# Monitor Xorg.conf

## absynth

Hallo ...hab mal gegugt ..hab nen monitor mit folgenden daten :

Display Type Display / CRT

CRT Type Aperture grille

Width 45.1 cm

Depth 46.6 cm

Height 46.4 cm

Weight 28 kg

Enclosure Colour White

Display

Diagonal Size 19"

Viewable Size 18"

Dot Pitch / Pixel Pitch 0.26 mm

Max Resolution 1600 x 1200 / 75 Hz

Max Sync Rate (V x H) 160 Hz x 95 kHz

Factory Preset Resolution Modes 1600 x 1200 / 75 Hz

1280 x 1024 / 85 Hz

1024 x 768 / 115 Hz

800 x 600 / 150 Hz

640 x 480 / 160 Hz

was muss ihc dann bei monitor für HorizSync(95?) und VertRefresh(160?) eintragen ?

welche depth muss ich angeben , und welche auflösung emphielt ihr mir

hatte mal 1280x1024 versucht ...aber da hat dann aterm -bl nicht mehr gefunzt und conky war auch nicht mehr zusehen ...

oder muss ich erst auflösung anpassen und dann den rest darauf hin einrichten???

----------

## cryptosteve

 *absynth wrote:*   

> Max Resolution 1600 x 1200 / 75 Hz
> 
> Max Sync Rate (V x H) 160 Hz x 95 kHz
> 
> Factory Preset Resolution Modes 1600 x 1200 / 75 Hz
> ...

 

Was spricht gegen die maximal vorgegebene Auflösung? Oder sind Dir 75Hz zu wenig? Dann bleibt halt nur 1280x1024 übrig.

----------

## absynth

die 75 hz kann man ja net einstellen oder ? ode einfach VertRefresh auf 75 stellen ??

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo absynth

Schau mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-676010.html

MfG

josef.95

----------

## musv

Die DDC-Werte, die aus dem Monitor ausgelesen werden sind nicht immer optimal. 

Ich hab z.B. 2 Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510 - schon älteres Datum.

Unter Windows kann man die 100 Hz problemlos einstellen bei einer Auflösung von 1600x1200. Unter Linux wollte das einfach nicht. Ich hab dann nach ewigem Googlen eine Modeline gefunden, die das kann. Und mittlerweile laufen die Dinger auch unter Linux bei 1600x1200 mit 100 Hz. 

Mit 75 Hz würde ich nicht anfangen. Sofern du einen Monitor ab 19" hast, wirkt das Flimmern bei 75Hz störend. Ab 85 Hz kann man halbwegs augenfreundlich arbeiten. 

Wenn Dir o.g. Tool keine brauchbaren Werte gibt, such mal bei Google, ob du die Monitordaten bekommst. Sofern du noch das Handbuch des Monitors hast, solltest du auch darin die Frequenzbandbreite des Monitors finden. Und wenn du mit den Monitordaten nichts anfangen kannst, dann such nach "$mein_Monitor xorg.conf horizsync vertrefresh". Damit bin ich eigentlich fast immer fündig geworden.

----------

## s.hase

 *musv wrote:*   

> Die DDC-Werte, die aus dem Monitor ausgelesen werden sind nicht immer optimal. 
> 
> Ich hab z.B. 2 Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510 - schon älteres Datum.
> 
> Unter Windows kann man die 100 Hz problemlos einstellen bei einer Auflösung von 1600x1200. Unter Linux wollte das einfach nicht. Ich hab dann nach ewigem Googlen eine Modeline gefunden, die das kann. Und mittlerweile laufen die Dinger auch unter Linux bei 1600x1200 mit 100 Hz. 
> ...

 

Das kenne ich leider irgendwoher, habe selber noch einen Iiyama Vision Master 451. Mehr als 85 Hz wollte der bei mir unter Linux auch nicht. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja "gtf" um selber passende Modlines zu generieren.

----------

